# The Cool 40K Pics Thread!



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey al! I have recently come across some really mad 40k pics, so i made a thread! Anyone can post pics, wheather it be your own, or one you found on the net!









I think this one is awsome!









A Pic of Lion El' Johsen









Finally, a Deathwing Terminator!


Thanks all from me, and remember to continue the thread!

Ezek


----------



## kiret (Oct 1, 2008)

Those are some sweet pics! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's my wallpaper that I use on my computer.










I love how you can really see the gigantic size difference between a normal human and a Space Marine. Also, the Sister looks really badass, as does the good ol' Guardsman.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

O.O These are some really sweet pic :biggrin: That Sister of Battle is a definate Badass =D


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Katie, now I have another cool wallpaper to choose from


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Indeed, it gives an excellent size comparison between an Astartes and a regular human. But I look at that and can't help but like the guardsman the best. The SOB and the SM are very menacing, very ornate, and very badass, but the guardsman is just standing there. There seems to be some grim determination to him, as well as a reserve simplicity. Thanks.

Would love to see some cool Chaos picks... but that is just me. Word Bearers!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

nice pictures. are they actual GW art pieces or unofficial stuff?


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

As we are uploading wallpapers, heres my current eye candy. I believe its concept work for Dawn Of War Winter Assault.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

A Commissar








some sisters









a picture with MANY hidden secrets









and disturbing Kharn pics


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

The Kharn ones made my day, also:


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I have now cropped Katie's photo to make three seperate pictures. The SoB looks even better standalone. Cheers Katie!

edit: I do, in fact, like it so much that I shall be making an avatar from it and rep+


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Kharn loves kittens! :laugh:


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

LMAO kharn love khittens lmfao!!! so damn funny XD trust hte blood thirsty physcopath to like little fluffy 'khittens' in his spare time


----------



## Zyke (Feb 15, 2008)

A few of my personal favorites I've found lurking around the internet.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Here's some good old chaos ones


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, anyone find a good wallpaper of the beautiful artwork of SM vs. Necrons that was showed in the release of 5th edition? I'll give 5 rep to anyone who finds it as a wallpaper, not a pic.


----------



## emperor (Apr 2, 2008)

A great place for 40k artwork

http://up.kupatrix.com/members/browse/11


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Emperor, those pics are amazing! Set one as my Desktop, and +rep for finding them!


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

this makes me lol



for bigger pic click below
http://www.motivatedphotos.com/?id=6196


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Here are some funny 40k pics I found around the net.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

man being the emperor must suck taking care of all of those kids and that BT picture looked sooo sick


----------

